# Installing Asus PCE n53 drivers in kali



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

hello. i need help installing linux drivers for the asus pce n53 wireless card. it is the 1.1.0.a build i have no network connection through this os though.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

That adapter is based on the Ralink rt5592sta chipset, so you need to install the rt5592sta kernel module.

First see if its compiled into your kernel:

sudo modinfo rt5592sta


If above command has no output then follow these instructions:
[SOLVED] Install a Ralink RT5592sta PCI-e Wireless Card with Kernel 3.x

As your Distro has a Debian base the above instructions should be ok


----------



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

thaty doesnt work. i just tried it and got stopped at the first step. 
[email protected]:~# sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-generic linux-headers-$(uname -r) -y
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree 
Reading state information... Done
E: Unable to locate package linux-headers-generic
E: Unable to locate package linux-headers-3.18.0-kali3-686-pae
E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'linux-headers-3.18.0-kali3-686-pae'


----------



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

ive tried apt-get update 
apt-get upgrade dist.
same thing


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

What this means is that:

E: Unable to locate package linux-headers-generic
E: Unable to locate package linux-headers-3.18.0-kali3-686-pae
E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'linux-headers-3.18.0-kali3-686-pae' 

Your distribution does not provide the linux-headers.
You have said that you already tried

sudo apt-get update

If that is the case then I am surprised that the Kali distribution does not include the kernel headers. This in turn means that you have no way to get your wireless working with that distribution so I would change to Ubuntu.

The previous link
[SOLVED] Install a Ralink RT5592sta PCI-e Wireless Card with Kernel 3.x

confirms that someone has your hardware working so this is the easiest method.


----------



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

apt - Error while installing wireless-bcm43142-dkms-6.20.55.19: dependency linux-headers is not satisfiable - Unix & Linux Stack Exchange


----------

